# A little bit of Tai Chi



## luigi_m_ (Jan 4, 2006)

Last night while I was round my friend's house, he was showing me the Tai Chi that he has taught himsefl over the last few weeks (considering he has no Martial Arts background), and I also did one of the "katas" that he showed me. And after just five minutes, I honestly felt energized and relaxed. So I was just wondering really if people here had used Tai Chi over a long period of time, how it would physically help you, both with your body and with Martial Arts?

Also, as there is no where near me that teaches Tai Chi, would I be able to benefit from a DVD that I could learn from?


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 5, 2006)

With Tai Chi, there is no end to the energy and health benifits you can acheive, I recommend doing Tai Chi every day or when ever possible since its low stress on the body and it is that good for you. Tai Chi as for aiding to your other training, it really help maintain the focus, consintration, and overall flow of movement in other arts. A DVD would be a good idea to follow if no one is close, but contacting a good Tai Chi master for some assistance wouldn't be bad either. Also try to find a DVD that is a good source to learn from (Ask us here on MT or a corisponding Tai Chi master for verifacation or recommedations).


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 6, 2006)

can't answere but will tell a story


I know a man who under went heart (bypass) surgury and had complications after that almost cost him his life.. After the surgury the doctor would check in on him a few times a day and notice that at 7:15 pm each day his hart rate slowed and his other funtions seemd more normal. The doctor finaly said something to the mans wife  and she laughed and told the dr. that that was when her husband did his tai chi excercises every day and he was most likely doing them in his head.
The man is alive and well and practiceing his arts even to this day


----------

